# Where is the train station in Galway please...is it near Park house hotel?



## cappamj (9 Jun 2009)

Hi ..where is the train station in Galway please...is it near Park house hotel?


----------



## mathepac (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: galway train station*

Out the front door, turn left, next left.


----------



## Bronte (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: galway train station*



mathepac said:


> Out the front door, turn left, next left.


 
?? It's possible they've changed the front door of the station but it's out the front door, turn left towards Eyre Square direction and turn right onto Foster Street, left would be to the Merrick whose building forms part/adjoins the station.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jun 2009)

Out the front door of the hotel onto Forster Street, turn left, walk a few yards, turn left, walk a few more yards up the side of the old Great Southern Hotel, railway/bus station on right - [broken link removed]

(You need to click on the Park House Hotel sign on the map and then click again.)

I'm confused.  

Google maps show the hotel in Forster Place, which makes Bronte's directions correct. The hotel web-site shows the hotel on the site of the old Park House Restaurant on Forster Street (the one I knew) which makes my directions correct. Sorry.


----------



## Hillsalt (10 Jun 2009)

It is a 2 minute walk away.  It is a 3 minute walk if you have heavy luggage. Add another minute if you are lugging kids. 

Due to a funny one way traffic system it will take 5 or 6 minutes in a taxi.


----------



## cappamj (11 Jun 2009)

thank you all so much.. a great help


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2009)

Mathpac you were giving directions from the hotel while I was giving the directions from the station.

(The 'new' Park house hotel is basically the same location as the old Park & Eyre house restaurant but we could go back further to when Eyre house restaurant was on Eyre square.......... The Merrick is the new name for the revamped Great Southern, nothing in Galway stays the same.........)


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2009)

Bronte said:


> ... nothing in Galway stays the same.........)


Sound,  its been a while. I thought the old grey matter was having an even greyer moment ...


----------

